# Getting Your Computer Repaired at Staples



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Just read an interesting, frightening, and disappointing story about a non-Mac computer repair at Staples. Found via Wired's web site.

Here's the link:

Tune Ups: Staples Tries To Charge Senior Citizen $390 For Basic Computer Repair

I didn't put this in the Mac thread because as far as I'm aware Staples doesn't repair Macs.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

They are only beginning to sell Macs, but they'd probably stock them next to the Etch-a-Sketches if they had any. Staples is not a particularly Mac-savvy environment.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

That story hardly surprises me, but that is just brutal service. (If you even want to call it 'service.')


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> They are only beginning to sell Macs, but they'd probably stock them next to the Etch-a-Sketches if they had any. Staples is not a particularly Mac-savvy environment.


True, but I did get my copy of Leopard there for $110+tax, which was cheaper than anywhere else at the time.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

For the life of me I don't understand why people take a computer (or any electronic thingy) to a big-box store to get repaired. I certainly understand the idea of going there to pick up a sale item, I understand the idea of returning things or getting something REPLACED (like an iPod) if the one you bought broke/was defective, but repairs? That's like letting the guy who sold you the car work on the car.

It's a mystery to me ...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

chas_m said:


> That's like letting the guy who sold you the car work on the car.


Bad analogy. I let the dealer service my car from which I purchased it from. Most people let their Macs be repaired by the dealer they purchased it from. I could go on.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Marketplace did a piece on computer repairs last year. 
Bottom line is that it's buyer beware. We can't single out one company over another.
Link:
http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/56229-gouged-geeks.html


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Anyone remember Y2K?


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

Y2K was an interesting one. There was a tax credit for replacing hardware that wasn't Y2K compliant. Apple's products where specifically excluded!

 because everything Mac worked!  because the government would help me buy a new Mac!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, I'm pretty sure the PC's would all have worked too. Computers are binary. The circuit is on or off. The year 2000 means no more to a computer than the year 1973. For me, 1973 is Goodbye, Yellow Brick Road, Dark Side of the Moon, and Crime of the Century.

Y2K really did provide a great opportunity for computer "programmers" to make some money, though!


----------

